# Smoked Pork Roll, an almost failed experiment



## fire it up (Apr 22, 2009)

So living in jersey there are these things called pork rolls.  Only once in my life have I tried them and that was on a WaWa breakfast sandwich.  WaWa is one of the greatest convenience stores ever!
Definition of a pork roll, from the wiki...
"*Pork roll* is a type of sausage-like meat product commonly available in and around New Jersey. In North Jersey it is usually called *Taylor Ham*.[1] The product was originally developed late in the 19th century by John Taylor of Trenton, New Jersey, though several firms produce it today.

Although the product is widely consumed and enjoyed, it resists accurate description.[1] Some people compare the taste and/or texture to SPAM, Treet, baloney, mild salami, or US-style Canadian bacon."

I was picking up other meats to smoke and there was a pack on sale for $2.99, that's a pretty good deal.




I split the stack in half and did one half with olive oil, salt and CbP, the other one I coated in bacon and a rub.  Why?  Well, because this was an experiment and I had no clue what to expect so I just went with it.




Tossed in the smoker over hickory for 1 1/2 - 2 hours.  Had to use an apple because I was out of potatoes, onions and didn't want to smoke another garlic head since i have plenty.



Pulled them off when they looked done (pre-cooked so no temping required) 



They looked pretty good though I guess I'm just not a fan of pork roll.  They tasted almost like a thick slice of bologna but with a bit less flavor.
Smoking and rubbing helped but they weren't great.
I decided to try frying them in a pan since fried bologna is so popular and that really helped with the flavor and texture.
Sorry this pic is so dark, wanted to get one after I fried it up and didn't realize how dark it came out...



I probably should have dusted each slice and then put them back together and smoked, though I doubt I will make them again in the near future.  Lots of people love pork roll so don't let my experience turn you off to it, I just don't personally care for it.


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 23, 2009)

LMFAO!!!! i gotta hand to ya fire you sure do like to experiment. points for that.

The only and i mean the only way to have taylor ham is known as, "taylor egg and cheese s.p.k" on a roll of course.

NOTE: i went on a bow hunt in illinois a few yeas back and i had said "man, i could go for a taylor egg and cheese" and everyone looked at me like i had 5 head's....lol


----------



## cigarbque (Apr 23, 2009)

Great idea. At BJ's I can get a whole Taylor Ham tube probably around 2 or 3 pounds. Might try smoking that and slicing it. Nothing like a Taylor Ham, egg & cheese on a roll with S&P in the morning.


----------



## mavrick813 (Apr 23, 2009)

Taylor Ham.... 


LOLOLOLOL

I live about 1/4 mile from Case's Pork Roll. 100x Better then Taylor  IMHO....

This place offers all 3, Case, Loefler's, and Taylor. And they ship Anywhere...   

Mike
http://www.jerseyboyporkroll.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi


----------



## alx (Apr 23, 2009)

Fire just use a cork for temp probe or drill hole threw small block of wood.I have a cork that would fit in a 5 gallon wated bottle type thing and its lasted 2 years.Nice job.Had no idea what a jersey pork roll was and thanks for pics.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmmmm.  Not sure what to say.  
Interesting?!

Just teasing.  Way to try something new.


----------



## porked (Apr 23, 2009)

Since we're talking about pork roll, had to add my 2 cents. Taylor pork roll on the gas grill, topped with horseradish cheddar, and placed on a toasted potato roll, it just doesn't get much better for an easy, quick grilled sandwich that's good anytime of the day.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Apr 23, 2009)

You need the real stuff by taylor.
We like it grilled with toasted rye bread, melted swiss cheese and mustard. Great Breakfast or Brunch.  When I go hunting I fry some up and let chill, then I make sandwiches of Taylor ham,mayo, on a roll with lettuce. I can eat it cold for a second breakfast or lunch. Mmmm.


----------



## plj (Apr 24, 2009)

+1.
Must be the exact mix of spices taylor uses, other brands are good, but not as good.

mmm, taylor ham fried egg & cheese on a hard roll with catsup and a cup of coffee ... almost enough to get me to move back to jersey.  WEll, ok, worth a road trip anyway.


----------



## mavrick813 (Apr 24, 2009)

I love Jersey. We got the Best of everything, Casinos, Amusement Parks, Beaches, City's, and..... 


PORK ROLL.......


Mike


----------

